# Änderung Sicherheitseinrichtung



## adiemus84 (15 Januar 2019)

Hallo,

 bei uns soll eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung (Tür) nachgerüstet werden. Es soll also ein eingezäunter Bereich um eine zusätzliche Zugangsmöglichkeit erweitert werden. Es handelt sich unserer Ansicht nach nicht um eine wesentliche Veränderung. Was ist hier eigentlich alles zu tun?

 Es gibt eine einfache Risikoberuteilung und ein PLr wurde bereits festgelegt. Wenn ich jetzt was ändere muss ich dann nachweisen, dass der bisherige PL noch erreicht wird, ein Blockschaltbild entwickeln, Kategorie festlegen etc...?

 Als einzige Unterlage zu dieser Anlage gibt es einen Stromlaufplan und eine Bedienungsanleitung. Anlage wurde nach 1996 erbaut. Konformitätserklärung habe ich bisher noch nicht bekommen. Sollte ich mir die vorlegen lassen, bevor ich da irgendetwas ändere?


----------



## g-online (15 Januar 2019)

Hallo,
eine zusätzliche Tür mit Überwachung ist aus meiner Sicht keine wesentliche Veränderung.
Aber was ist eine "einfache Risikobeurteilung" - kenne ich nicht. Aus meiner Sicht gibt es nur eine Risikobeurteilung, ob die mit der Hand am Arm oder mit spezieller Software ausführt wird, ist egal. Aber siie muss nach DIN EN ISO 12100 sein.
Mehr Sorgen würde ich mir in Bezug auf die Doku machen - ohne Konformitätserklärung betreibt ihr eine Maschine, die nicht zugelassen ist. BA und Stromlaufplan ist schon gut, aber KE fehlt. Gibt es ein CE-Zeichen auf der Maschine? Wäre gut, aber auch nichts wert ohne KE.
Gruß


----------



## adiemus84 (15 Januar 2019)

Mit "einfache Risikobeurteilung" meine ich, dass es eine Risikobeurteilung ist, welche meiner Meinung nach ISO12100 nicht genügt.

Beispiel mech. Gefährdungen:

Hier wird ja eine Identifikation der Gefährdung gefordert. 
Nehmen wir die mech. Gefährdung Stoßen. So sollte hier genau dokumentiert werden wodurch und wann die Gefährdung eintreten kann. Auch eine Risikoeinschätzung ist ja durchzuführen.

Wir haben nur eine mech. Gefährdung, obwohl es ganz klar mehrere gibt. Auch eine Risikoeinschätzung gibt es nicht.

KE ist vermutlich vorhanden. CE ist zumindest drauf.


----------



## det (18 Januar 2019)

Hallo adiemus,

ich würde schon sagen das Du eine wesentliche Veränderung vornimmst, weil die Sicherheit der Maschine verändert wird. Du schaffst durch die Tür einen (neuen) Zugang zur Gefahrenstelle (erstmal ungesichert). Dann gibt es einen PL den der Maschinenbauer festgelegt hat, ich sag einfach mal PLe. Wenn Du jetzt den neuen Türschalter in Reihe zu dem Vorhandenen schaltest, gehst Du mindestens auf PLd runter.

Ist also nicht so pauschal zu beantworten.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## adiemus84 (18 Januar 2019)

Hallo,

der Zugang zur Maschine ist schon immer vorhanden. Dieser soll jetzt mit einer Tür abgesichert werden, welche halt bei öffnen der Tür die Anlagenbereich abschaltet. Würdest du das dann noch als wesentliche Veränderung interpretieren?

Vorgehen bei einer wesentlichen Änderung ist klar. Da muss dann die ganze Maschinerie durchlaufen werden.

Nehmen wir mal an es handelt sich um keine wesentliche Veränderung. Gibt es dann Schritte bei der Realisierung der funktionalen Sicherheit die nicht notwendig sind? Bspw. Bestimmung der Kategorie, Bestimmung des PLr? Oder ist eine Veränderung an der Sicherheit immer eine wesentliche Veränderung?


----------



## det (19 Januar 2019)

Hallo adiemus,

lies doch mal das hier. 
Interpretationspapier zum Thema "Wesentliche Veränderung von Maschinen"
Bekanntmachung des BMAS vom 09.04.2015 – IIIb5-39607-3 – im GMBl 2015, Nr. 10, S. 183-186
Vielleicht kannst Du damit Deine Probleme lösen.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## stevenn (21 Januar 2019)

für mich ist der entscheidungsweg nach dem Interpretationspapier: *
      Ja *(ich kann jetzt durch diese Tür /Öffnung in den Gefahrenbereich) 
-> *Ja* (natürlich sonst bräuchte ich keine Tür) 
-> *Nein* (selbsterklärend, denke ich) 
-> *Nein* (siehe unten) 
*-> wesentliche Veränderung.*

Ich denke man kann noch darüber streiten, ob deine Maßnahme eine einfache Schutzeinrichtung ist. Für mich ist ein Eingriff in die Safety keine einfache Schutzeinrichtung.

Das ist *meine* Einschätzung aus der *Ferne.*

weitere Punkte die betrachtet werden müssen und aus der Beschreibung nicht ganz klar herauskommen:
- woanders ist eine Überwachung, benötige ich hier vll eine Zuhaltung, weil ich näher an Gefahrenstellen bin?
- Ist der Prüfstand sicherheitstechnisch auf Stand der Technik?
- Welcher PL ist notwendig?
- Am Schluss muss die Safety validiert werden. (nach meiner Ansicht, egal ob es sichum eine wesentl. Veränderung handelt oder nicht)
- einfache Risikobeurteilungen gibt es nicht
- Im Zweifel einen Profi dazuholen.


----------



## Safety (21 Januar 2019)

Hallo, hier meine Interpretation.
Zuerst muss man Wissen das eine Maschine, die schon in Verkehr gebracht wurde und in Deutschland betrieben wird der BetrSichV als Arbeitsmittel unterliegt.
Darin wird gefordert:


> „Verordnung über Sicherheit und Gesundheitsschutz bei der Verwendung von Arbeitsmitteln (Betriebssicherheitsverordnung - BetrSichV)
> § 4 Grundpflichten des Arbeitgebers
> (1) Arbeitsmittel dürfen erst verwendet werden, nachdem der Arbeitgeber
> 1. eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung durchgeführt hat,
> ...


 
Frage also nach der Gefährdungsbeurteilung und lasse Dir bestätigen das die Maschine dem Stand der Technik bei der Verwendung entspricht. Das muss der Arbeitsgeber sowieso sicherstellen, ansonsten wäre es ein Gesetzesbruch. Oder erstelle eine solche Gefährdungsbeurteilung. 
Kommen wir zu dem Thema verändern von Maschinen.
Es gibt ja nun seit einiger Zeit ein verbessertes Interpretationspapier was ja hier schon oft genannt und verlinkt wurde.
Du schreibst:


> „bei uns soll eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung (Tür) nachgerüstet werden.“


Was ist jetzt zu tun:
Risikobeurteilung für jede Veränderung.
Entscheiden ob Du durch den Einbau einer Schutztür neue Gefährdungen oder ein Risikoerhöhung erzeugt hast.
Gibt es schon gleichartige Schutzeinrichtungen?
Sind gleiche Gefährdungen und Risiken vorhanden?
Passen die Sicherheitsabstände, dazu müsstest Du sehen was Stand der Technik für diese Art von Maschinen ist, nicht immer greift hier die DIN EN ISO 13855 Abschnitt 9.
Warum sollte eine bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtung automatisch neue Gefährdungen einbringen, wenn schon andere Schutztüren vorhanden sind die entsprechend dem Stand der Technik bei der Verwendung sicher sind und die neue genauso aufgebaut ist bzw. dem Stand der Technik entspricht.
Können Teile wegfliegen, als wie stabil muss die Schutztür sein?
Aber gehen wir mal davon aus es wäre eine neue Gefährdung, was sagt nun das Interpretationspapier?
Gehen wir mal die Fragen des Interpretationspapier durch:
Liegt eine neue Gefährdung vor?
Jetzt betrachte ich das ganze erst Mal als bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtung ohne Verriegelungseinrichtung.
Ich gehe dabei davon aus das die Schutztür öfter als einmal pro Woche geöffnet wird.
Antwort: Ja
Führt die neue Gefährdung zu einem Risiko?
Da man die bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtung öffnen kann
Antwort: Ja
Sind die vorhandenen Schutzmaßnahmen ausreichend?
Nein
Kann mit einfachen Schutzeinrichtungen das Risiko eliminiert oder ausreichend gemindert werden?
Ja, aber folgendes muss erfüllt sein.
Was ist eine einfache Schutzeinrichtungen nach dem Interpretationspapier?


> „Unter einer einfachen Schutzeinrichtung im vorgen. Sinne kann z. B. eine feststehende trennende
> Schutzeinrichtung verstanden werden. Als einfache Schutzeinrichtungen gelten auch
> bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtungen und nicht trennende Schutzeinrichtungen, die
> nicht erheblich in die bestehende sicherheitstechnische Steuerung der Maschine eingreifen.
> ...


 
Was versteht man nun darunter, abweichend von dem Vorgänger Interpretationspapier werden hier Verriegelungseirichtungen mit oder ohne Zuhaltungen, AOPD, AOPDDR usw. als Lösungsmöglichkeit freigegeben.
Weiterhin musst Du nun sehen ob die Steuerung schon für die Lösung vorbereitet ist, da es schon Schutztüren gibt und diese ja dem Stand der Technik bei der Verwendung entsprechen müssen, ist dies wahrscheinlich.
Aber es gibt auch noch den Ausweg:


> „oder dass unabhängig von der vorhandenen Sicherheitssteuerung ausschließlich das sichere Stillsetzen der gefahrbringenden Maschinenfunktion bewirkt wird.“


 
Fazit: Die bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtung muss mit einer Verriegelungseinrichtung ausgerüstet werden eventuell mit Zuhaltung, die in die vorhandene Steuerung integriert werden muss. Dies stellt nach dem Interpretationspapier eine einfache Schutzeinrichtung dar.
Die neue Schutzeinrichtung muss dem Stand der Technik entsprechen, die vorhandene Steuerung muss dem Stand der Technik bei der Verwendung entsprechen, beutet Du wirst keine PL für die kompletten Sicherheitsfunktionen erfüllen können, es handelt sich um einen Umbau nach BetrSichV!
Noch eine Anmerkung man hat das Interpretationspapier aus dem Grund angepasst da das alte nur feststehende trennende Schutzeinrichtung als Lösung aufgeführt hatte und man dadurch oft in Schwierigkeiten gekommen ist. Insbesondere bei älteren Maschinen ist eine wesentliche Veränderung also ein neues Inverkehrbringen nicht oder nur mit erheblichem Aufwand möglich.
Ich muss Daraufhinweisen, das ich die Maschine nicht kenne und aus dem Grund ist das ganze nur ein Beispiel


----------



## stevenn (22 Januar 2019)

Safety schrieb:


> ...
> Die neue Schutzeinrichtung muss dem Stand der Technik entsprechen, die vorhandene Steuerung muss dem Stand der Technik bei der Verwendung entsprechen, beutet Du wirst keine PL für die kompletten Sicherheitsfunktionen erfüllen können, es handelt sich um einen Umbau nach BetrSichV!
> ...


Hallo Safety, ist der PL nicht Stand der Technik? Ich behaupte jetzt nicht, das jede Maschine mit Sicherheitsfunktionen und PL nachgerüstet werden muss, aber wenn ich bei einer wesentl. Veränderung in die Sicherheitssteuerung eingreife ist das doch dann der Stand der Technik. Wie soll denn der Sicherheitsschalter eingebunden werden? Einkanalig? Nach welchen Vorgaben? Muss diese Sicherheitsfunktion dann nicht nach 13849-2 validiert werden, bzw. ist die 13849-2 nicht Stand der Technik?


----------



## Safety (22 Januar 2019)

Habe ich geschrieben, dass es eine wesentliche Veränderung ist?
Es ist in meinem Beispiel ein Umbau nach BetrSichV.
Wir kommen nicht in den Rechtsraum der MRL. Ob die vorhandene funktionale Sicherheit ausreichend ist und dem Stand der Technik bei der Verwendung entspricht muss eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung ergeben, was ist ganz oben in meinem Post beschrieben habe.
Ich muss also nur für meine Veränderungen den Stand der Technik einhalten alles andere den Stand der Technik bei der Verwendung. Anmerkung beides ist ausreichend sicher!
Wenn man eine wesentliche Veränderung erzeugt dann muss man den Stand der Technik nach MRL herstellen, was oft nicht oder nur mit erheblichem Aufwand möglich ist.


----------



## stevenn (22 Januar 2019)

Safety schrieb:


> Habe ich geschrieben, dass es eine wesentliche Veränderung ist?...


ok, dann lass es keine wesentl. Veränderung sein, sondern nur ein Umbau nach BetrSichV. aber PL ist doch Stand der Technik und der Stand der Technik muss eingehalten werden, oder siehst du das anders? wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, nach welchen Vorgaben muss der Sicherheitsschalter dann verbaut werden, wenn nicht mit einem gewissen PL? wie bindest du den Sicherheitsschalter nach Stand der Technik ein, wenn du keinen PL erreichst?


----------



## Safety (22 Januar 2019)

Habe ich doch geschrieben, was daran ist nicht zu verstehen?


> „Ich muss also nur für meine Veränderungen den Stand der Technik einhalten alles andere den Stand der Technik bei der Verwendung.“



  Ich greife in ein vorhandenes und als sicher bewertetes System ein, weiterhin wurde bewertet das es keine wesentliche Veränderung ist, alles was neu ist muss soweit wie möglich dem Stand der Technik genügen, der Rest dem Stand der Technik nach BetrSichV bei der Verwendung. 
  Bei vielen Maschinen die vor dem Datum 31.12.2011 gebaut wurden kam die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 nicht zur Anwendung. Aber auch bestimmte aktuelle Werkzeugmaschine können die DIN EN 954-1 immer noch anwenden, steht so in den Typ -C Normen. 
  Beispiel ich baue in eine schon in Verkehr gebrachte Roboterzelle eine neue Schutztür, der Roboter erfüllt die Anforderungen der DIN EN 954-1 Kategorie 3, wir haben ermittelt das es keine wesentliche Veränderung ist. Der neue Schutztürschalter mit einem eventuellen neuen Sicherheitsrelais muss dem Stand der Technik nach MRL und aktuellen harmonisierten Normen entsprechen, der Roboter nicht er ist durch die GBU als sicher bewerte worden. Alle anderen Schutztüren müssen dem Stand der Technik nach BetrSichV bei der Verwendung genügen (GBU).


----------



## stevenn (22 Januar 2019)

achso "der Stand der Technik" und "der Stand der Technik bei der Verwendung" unterscheidet sich bei dir, sorry das habe ich überlesen.
und wenn kein Sicherheitsrelais verwendet wird, sondern der Sicherheitsschalter in das bestehende Safetyprogramm mit einprogrammiert wird, dann muss ich diese Sicherheitsfunktion aber schon nach 13849 umsetzen oder?


----------



## Safety (22 Januar 2019)

Diese Definition unterscheidet sich nicht bei mir, sondern in den Rechtsgrundlagen, das ist ein wichtiger Sachverhalt, den man erstmal verstehen muss!
  Warum sollte das bei einer vorhandenen Sicherheitssteuerung anders sein?
  Begründe doch mal Deine Annahme.


----------



## stevenn (22 Januar 2019)

Safety schrieb:


> ...
> Warum sollte das bei einer vorhandenen Sicherheitssteuerung anders sein?
> Begründe doch mal Deine Annahme.


das sage ich doch nicht. meine Aussage/ Frage war nur, die Sicherheitsfunktion "der neue Sicherheitsschalter (Sensor) + die Sicherheitssteuerung (Logik) + z.B. STO (Aktor)" muss doch dann in 13849 programmiert und validiert werden, nach Stand der Technik. Der Rest (welcher mit der Safety programmiert wurde) darf "dem Stand der Technik bei der Verwendung" entsprechen. Das war doch deine Aussage, oder? Wenn das so ist, dann erwarte ich auch, das die verwendeten Komponenten den PL, welcher gefordert ist, entsprechen.

Bitte fühle dich nicht angegriffen, das ist nicht meine Absicht.


----------



## Safety (22 Januar 2019)

> Bitte fühle dich nicht angegriffen, das ist nicht meine Absicht.



  Wie kommst Du darauf?
  Ich bevorzuge es bei Diskussionen die beteiligten Personen auch selbst mal Schlüsse ziehen zu lassen.
  Also zu Deiner Frage, was hast Du in Deinem neuen Beispiel neu eingebracht?
  Verriegelungseinrichtung, neue Eingangsbaugruppe der SSPS, SRASW angepasst?
  Wenn ja dann könnte man es so auslegen das man dadurch nicht erheblich in die vorhandene Steuerung eingreift. Also muss ich nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1/2, DIN EN ISO 14119, DIN EN ISO 14120, DIN EN ISO 13855, DIN EN ISO 13857 und eventuell weitere, die neue Schutzeinrichtung mit Einbindung in die SSPS betrachten. Natürlich auch die SRASW, die ich verändere! Die „alte“ SRASW muss ja den Stand der Technik bei der Verwendung entsprechen, sonst dürfte man die Maschine nicht betreiben. 

  Warum sollte ich einen schon vorhandenen Antrieb mit STO der nach dem Stand der Technik bei der Verwendung sicher ist neu bewerten müssen, also nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1?
  Wie man erkennen kann ist die Vorgabe das die „alte“ Maschine jemals sicher war und ist sehr entscheidend bei einem Umbau, leider ist das sehr oft nicht der Fall und wie soll man dann eine wesentliche Veränderung bewerten können? Also bleibt einem nichts anders übrig als eine maschinenbezogene Gefährdungsbeurteilung durchzuführen und den Stand der Technik bei der Verwendung herzustellen. Dann kann ich umbauen.


----------



## stevenn (22 Januar 2019)

Safety schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf?
> ...


ich dachte einen Unterton erkannt zu haben, wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann passt es ja. ;-)


Safety schrieb:


> Also zu Deiner Frage, was hast Du in Deinem neuen Beispiel neu eingebracht?
> Verriegelungseinrichtung, neue Eingangsbaugruppe der SSPS, SRASW angepasst?


wie kommst du darauf, das ich ein neues Beispiel eingebracht habe? Ich bin immer noch bei dem Beispiel, das der Themenstarter gestartet hat. Neue Tür inkl. Sicherheitsschalter integrieren und in das aktuelle Safetyprogramm integrieren.


Safety schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich einen schon vorhandenen Antrieb mit STO der nach dem Stand der Technik bei der Verwendung sicher ist neu bewerten müssen, also nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1?


du hast doch geschrieben, das die neue Sicherheitsfunktion auch den "Stand der TEchnik" entsprechen muss und nicht "dem Stand der Technik der VErwendung"- der Meinung bin ich ja auch, aber dann muss diese Sicherheitsfunktion (zu der auch der "alte"STO gehört) einen PL entsprechen, den ich jetzt ermittel. und deswegen muss er nach 13849-1 neu bewertet werden. wie soll ich sonst eine Sicherheitsfunktion nach 13849 validieren?


----------



## Safety (22 Januar 2019)

Lese Dir mal Post #12 durch.
Ansonsten habe ich dazu nichts mehr beizutragen.


----------



## stevenn (22 Januar 2019)

Safety schrieb:


> Lese Dir mal Post #12 durch.
> Ansonsten habe ich dazu nichts mehr beizutragen.


ok dann machst du es nach meiner Ansicht nach falsch.
ich versuche es noch einmal zu erläutern:
Das was umgebaut wird muss dem Stand der Technik (z.B. 13849) entsprechen. ich füge eine neue Sicherheitsfunktion hinzu, _Beim Öffnen der neuen Türe muss der Antrieb abgeschaltet werden. _Als erforderlichen PL sehe ich PL d. so nun um die Sicherheitsfunktion zu berechnen, benötige ich die Daten des *Sicherheitsschalters, *der *Logik *und der *Abschaltung (STO)*.
für diese Sicherheitsfunktion muss ich nun mit allen Komponenten auf den PLr d kommen. und dafür muss ich den STO neu betrachten. hat die ursprüngliche STO-Funktion nun keinen PL, habe ich mit dem Antrieb ein Problem (für die alte Norm ist das ja noch ausreichend, aber für die 13849 eben nicht). deswegen muss der STO neu betrachtet werden, weil er in einer neuen Sicherheitsfunktion ist. (und alles was geändert wird muss auch nach deiner Aussage Stand der TEchnik sein)


----------



## Safety (22 Januar 2019)

Na, dann ist das Deine Ansicht und Meinung meine habe ich eindeutig dargelegt und auch begründet.
  Überlege mal und lese das neue Interpretationspapier und die BetrSichV, denkst Du wirklich das man, wenn man z.B. einen neuen bzw. weitern Not-Halt Taster oder Verriegelungseinrichtung an eine Maschine baut, muss man alle Sicherheitsfunktion nach dem Stand der Technik neu bewerten?
  Denke daran es ist keine wesentliche Veränderung du befindest Dich nicht im Rechtsrahmen des ProdSG und der MRL!
  Ansonsten habe ich alles gesagt und bitte fange nicht wieder an einfach Behauptungen aufzustellen und mir zu unterstellen ich würde es falsch machen, ich beweise meine Aussagen!
  Damit das Ganze nicht wieder ausartet ist hier für mich mit der Diskussion Schluss, wir hatten das schon mal. 
  Alle die mitlesen und von mir eine Begründung wollen, die ich nicht schon gebracht habe gerne.


----------



## stevenn (22 Januar 2019)

Safety schrieb:


> Überlege mal und lese das neue Interpretationspapier und die BetrSichV, denkst Du wirklich das man, wenn man z.B. einen neunen bzw. weitern Not-Halt Taster oder Verriegelungseinrichtung an eine Maschine baut, muss man *alle *Sicherheitsfunktion nach dem Stand der Technik neu bewerten?


nein das sage ich nicht (unterstellst du mir jetzt was?). *nur* die neue Sicherheitsfunktion. 





Safety schrieb:


> Denke daran es ist keine wesentliche Veränderung du befindest Dich nicht im Rechtsrahmen des ProdSG und der MRL!


daran denke ich. und die 13849 ist Stand der Technik, auch wenn die Änderung keine wesentl. Veränderung ist, muss die 13849 bei einem Umbau eingehalten werden. Außer die 13849 ist deiner Meinung nach nicht Stand der Technik.


Safety schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich alles gesagt und bitte fange nicht wieder an einfach Behauptungen aufzustellen und mir zu unterstellen ich würde es falsch machen, ich beweise meine Aussagen!
> Damit das Ganze nicht wieder ausartet ist hier für mich mit der Diskussion Schluss, wir hatten das schon mal.


ich unterstelle dir gar nichts! ich habe nur gesagt, dass du es *meiner Meinung nach* falsch machst! Das ist ein großer Unterschied. was habe ich denn nicht bewiesen?deine Aussage suggeriert, das ich etwas nicht bewiesen habe.




Meine Aussage ist, dass der Stand der Technik eingehalten werden muss, für die Sachen die geändert werden und die 13849 ist meiner Meinung nach Stand der Technik. Das bedeutet, wenn ich einen Umbau mache, egal ob wesentl. Veränderung oder nicht, die neue Sicherheitsfunktion folgt bei mir den Vorgaben der 13849. Wenn ich deine Aussage aus post #16 richtig interpretiere_("Warum sollte ich einen schon vorhandenen Antrieb mit STO der nach dem Stand der Technik bei der Verwendung sicher ist neu bewerten müssen, also nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1?")_, ist das bei dir nicht der Fall. Bei mir ist die STO-Funktion ein Teil einer neuen Sicherheitsfunktion und kann deswegen nicht "Stand der Technik bei der Verwendung" sein, sondern muss "Stand der Technik" sein.
Falls ich deinen Satz falsch interpretiere, dann gib mir bitte bescheid und ich ändere meine Interpretation, ich will dir ja nichts unterstellen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Januar 2019)

@Steven:
Safety bezieht sich auf seine folgende Aussage :


Safety schrieb:


> Ich greife in ein vorhandenes und *als sicher bewertetes System *ein, weiterhin wurde bewertet das es keine wesentliche Veränderung ist, alles was neu ist muss soweit wie möglich dem Stand der Technik genügen, der Rest dem Stand der Technik nach BetrSichV bei der Verwendung.


und :


Safety schrieb:


> Bei vielen Maschinen die vor dem Datum 31.12.2011 gebaut wurden kam die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 nicht zur Anwendung. Aber auch bestimmte aktuelle Werkzeugmaschine können die DIN EN 954-1 immer noch anwenden, steht so in den Typ -C Normen.


damit ist (auch für mich) eigentlich alles gesagt.
Selbstverständlich ist dies immer eine Mindestanforderung - das heißt also nicht, dass du nicht selber mehr machen darfst (du mußt aber nicht !!!) ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## stevenn (22 Januar 2019)

@Larry: ich bin ja eurer Meinung, .._.als sicher bewertetes System ein, weiterhin wurde bewertet das es keine wesentliche Veränderung ist, *alles was neu ist muss soweit wie möglich dem Stand der Technik genügen*, der Rest dem Stand der Technik nach BetrSichV bei der Verwendung.
_
und genau das ist doch der springende Punkt. alles was neu ist muss soweit wie möglich dem Stand der Technik genügen. 
neue Sicherheitsfunktion -> muss soweit dem Stand der Technik genügen -> 13849
das wird doch sonst voll der Mix. neuer Sicherheitsschalter mit PL d, Sicherheitssteuerung ausgeführt nach 954-1 und ein STO ausgeführt nach 954-1. So eine Kombination ist für mich nicht Stand der Technik. 
Aber ok, dann mache ich eurer Meinung nach zu viel. Ich kann damit leben und habe ein ruhiges Gewissen. Ich kann und will euch meine Meinung ja nicht aufdrücken, ich wollte euch nur helfen


----------

